# Wanna share some pics???



## Mr. October

I don't know about everyone else, but even scenery pictures of out of state hunts seems to get me fired up and drift into never never land! I thought I would start a thread and ask everyone to post some pictures of their out of state hunts, whether it be successfull hunt pics, scenery or whatever. Here is a couple of mine from a Wyoming deer hunt in 2007. 

First day out sunrise: (ended up being 75 degrees that day)









2nd day out: (woke up to this)









Let's see yours!!!


----------



## WMWW

You know I was just thinking about starting a show your's thread so here are some pics from our trip to Wy this year. We had a blast and cant wait till next year.




























All the locals we talked to told us to take a drive up to the foothills if we wanted to see some wildlife so we did and this is just a couple of pics we took


----------



## WMWW

Forgot to add my SpeedGoat pic:evil: Not a monster but I was happier than a kid on christmas morning when I seen him drop.


----------



## Carpmaster

A couple from my last WY trip in 2007....


----------



## BWHUNTR

Pretty sweet post! Here are some field shots from Eastern Montana from my hunt in October 2009





Mule deer country


rugged Mulie country :lol:


really rugged Mulie country 



My 4 X 4 dark choclate antlered Mulie on this trip



and my Speedgoat I got 2 days later.


----------



## Carpmaster

Manitoba Honk


----------



## Carpmaster

Indiana Whitetail


----------



## Mr. October

Love it!!! Here are a couple more from NE Wyoming

Look close left/center of horizon and you can see the Devil's Tower:









And, you never know what's coming out of those fingers next!!!


----------



## tgafish

Ontario bear hunt


----------



## tgafish

Colorado


----------



## tgafish

Colorado elk










ND ducks










Ontario Bear










Colorado mulies


----------



## DoninNe

My two public land Nebraska bucks shot less then 48 hrs apart.


----------



## KLR

From a 2009 duck hunt in Alaska...


[ame="http://s478.photobucket.com/albums/rr149/dvill_photo/?action=view&current=VID00003-20091213-1724.mp4"]VID00003-20091213-1724.mp4 video by dvill_photo - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Here's a pic from my recent October trip to CO, 2nd rifle season.










GH


----------



## Johnny Jetski

Nov. 2010 Colorado


----------



## Mike4282

Awsome pics guys, anybody have any from ND heading there next september?


----------



## TSS Caddis

Some from Alaska


----------



## TSS Caddis

A few from Argentina


----------



## TSS Caddis

Some Africa stuff
[ame="http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii174/gene_maxson/Africa/?action=view&current=3159Warthog91.mp4"]Africa :: Warthog video by gene_maxson - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## TSS Caddis

A few from N.C.
[ame="http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii174/gene_maxson/2008%20North%20Carolina/?action=view&current=SwanGeneM.mp4"]2008 North Carolina :: Gene Swan video by gene_maxson - Photobucket[/ame]
[ame="http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/ii174/gene_maxson/2008%20North%20Carolina/?action=view&current=SwanDan.mp4"]2008 North Carolina :: Dan Swan video by gene_maxson - Photobucket[/ame]

























































Don't have any out of state deer stuff loaded or anything from Maine either.


----------



## williewater99

:coolgleam Most photos from the Arlington, Elk Mountain and Medicine Bow areas (except the Colorado pic).


----------



## laterilus




----------



## Big Honkers

This is a great thread. Thank you to all for sharing your pics!



Crow hunting is a second passion of mine. Most folks think Im crazy when I say that but then I tell them that I travel out of state to hunt them, THATS when I get the REALLY weird looks. :lol:

...but you just cant put up these numbers in MI, ya gotta go west:


----------



## fish patroll

pics from 2010 bow hunt www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=360936


----------



## michigander88

Thanks guys for the pics, those are awesome
MI88


----------



## millbs

Pics from my out of state DYI 2010 bowhunt:

Where the buck was shot,








The Buck, 10 point, 2 broke tines still scored 150 7/8"


----------



## Onzaman

Colorado hunting


----------



## autumnlovr

Here's a few from Alaska, Sept-2000:







And a few from Wyoming, Sept-2005....













I've got more but I feel like a thread-hog already!


----------



## Big Honkers

Dont let this thread die, Im sure there are folks with more pics out there...


----------



## bombcast

great pics all. Love the dead crows and the Tetons so far.


----------



## Mr Mom

East side of the Missouri River


----------



## Mr Mom

Can some please tell me how to move pictures form my album to the body of the message:help:. Many Thanks


----------



## Captain

Caribou...Northern Quebec


----------



## fish patroll

sweet pics Drew !!!


----------



## [email protected]

Here's a couple of unwanted guests at the bait. Dates are wrong these were taken June of 09.


----------



## boomstick

My wifes Bushbuck and Kudu. She shoots a 30-06 with 150gr bullet.


----------

